# Buck alone



## dtopham1 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have 3 does and 1 buck, all miniature LaManchas. Since my does are all bred I have been leaving my buck with the girls. I have never owned my own buck before - is there any reason I should separate him out? My does are due to kid in late February through March. Obviously I will have to separate him for kidding season, so my follow-up question is; can a buck be housed alone or do I need to find another buck or wether for him?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a friend who I think has just one buck by himself but personally I would never have a buck housed alone. I think they need companions.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ideally a buddy would be good for him, but, if he shares a fence line with your does, he will be fine that way too


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Some people house their buck with the pregnant does for the first couple of months and then separate. I never have. When I had a single buck, his pen was close to the does so he could interact with them from a safe distance. I have 2 now, so they keep each other company.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ideally a buddy would be good for him, but, if he shares a fence line with your does, he will be fine that way too


This is what I do. However, we now have two bucks and when the young one is the same size as the old one, we will put them together. If we still have the old one...... He is mean to the smaller guys is why they aren't together now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My buck's young wether bud died. He can hear but not see the others. It was a miserable couple of lonely weeks for him until we put a couple of does in with him. 
I don't know exactly what Im gonna do when the season ends, maybe leave a doe or two with him for a few months or move the old wether in with him.


----------



## dtopham1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for your replies... that answered my question perfectly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------

